# Oil Smell



## abigailfaith_22 (Mar 17, 2008)

Hello~ My boyfriend constantly uses a fry daddy to cook his foods. Which is unhealthy but fine. Anyways we live in a small 1 bedroom apartment. Which quickly beings to smell like oil. I've tried using carpet freshners, candles, and oust, frebreeze, to get the smell out, but it seems to be stuck in everything. Just curious if someone has a remedy for this besides sending him outside to cook his foods. Thanks.


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

Firstly, change the oil. Fresh veggie oil has little to no odor when being used to deep fry. It's the remnants of other foods in the oil that smells. If the oil is relatively new, strain it, clean the fryer and put the oil back. 

Secondly, just light a match in that room after cooking. For some reason, the sulfur in the matches eats up the smell pretty quickly. 

Thirdly, use the exhaust fan over the stove when using the deep fryer. The smells get pretty intense anyway, and venting them outdoors will help.

I feel for you. We live near a Frito Lay factory. All summer long, all you can smell is hot oil and potatoes. It's enough to completely turn you off fried foods.

Good Luck with the odors.


----------



## Murron (Oct 17, 2007)

Abigail - Same thing here. I have been banished to the back porch anytime I use the FryDaddy.  So, it doesn't get used too often! 

Ninn - Frito Lay? Oy. I'd probably never eat another chip again!


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

It's really bad in the summer. You can smell it up to 5 miles away some days, if the wind is right. I don't eat chips for just that reason.


----------



## abigailfaith_22 (Mar 17, 2008)

Thank you very much for the ideas, I'm gonna try doing all of them. Smell gets to be nasiating some times.


----------

